# ca18det ecu rom help



## webhead (Sep 23, 2004)

hello i have been trying to change it to 440cc injectors but the bitch wont start i use rom editor i only want to change it to 440cc injectors with the standard afm,can anyone help me with a file to try or to compare as its driving me crazy ill even pay if someone could write a file for me.

thanks :fluffy:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Moved to Forced Induction.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

try this forum
http://www.tangentrix.com/forums/index.php


----------

